# The Best Posts Thread



## ingolmo (Jul 22, 2005)

If such a topic has been started before, I'm absolutely sure that a mod will destroy or merge it. 

So, in TTF, if you find a post by someone with wonderful poetical beauty, some funny points, or useful and informative posts by anyone worthy of mention, this is the place to post them. And a request: Don't post your own posts, and avoid posting absolutely meaningless and rubbish posts. This thread is for good posts, not bad. If you want to make a thread for the worst posts, do so. 

Anyway, I'll post some and search for some good one's; I've especially liked some of Nom's and Elgee's posts. Very insightful.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jul 22, 2005)

They are so many GREAT posts around,and so many members who have posted things that I enjoy reading.There are many legendary discussions from some time ago between some memebers of TTF,that I have even printed and saved them in case they are lost from these boards....

Grond,Ancalagon,Ithy,Maedhros,Nom,Arvedui,Lantarion,Eriol,Inderjit S,Lhunithiliel,Walter,Melian,Gate7ole,Turgon,Finduilas,Aule,Gothmog,Beorn,Beleg,FoolOfATook,.....some of them were and some are still the heart and the soul of this place,thanks to their great posts.....but I think I am missing someone....


----------



## Arvedui (Aug 2, 2005)

ingolmo, you might want to check out this thread: Old threads - Great Topics! 

Should keep you readint until your eyes are pretty sore.


----------

